# craftsman blower cylinder scored



## crawfish (May 3, 2006)

My brother-in-law was throwing away his almost-new blower after the Sears repair folks said it needed a piston kit due to bad gas/oil mix. I've taken it apart now and the piston is scored and one of the rings may be fused to the piston. I purchased a piston kit before I realized that the cylinder might also need to be replaced. I'm new to engine repairs, so I've been talking to coworkers about it. One suggested that I inspect the cylinder and if it has any scoring, it should be honed, possibly using a spring-loaded tool for honing brake cylinders. The cylinder definitely has some scoring. Can it be honed or would it need to be replaced. Now that I'm into it for the price of the piston kit, I'll probably buy a new cylinder, too if I have to, but I'd rather hone the existing one if possible. After reading all the posts about these blowers here, is it worth reparing this engine? Thanks for the help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What is the manufacturering date on the blower? To find out look at the serial number and the first two numbers give the year. Also, what model is the blower? I am asking because we just got a "service flash" on those blowers that will now allow the replacement of the piston and cylinder on some model blowers build '05 and later. Let me know the model and year and I can tell you if it will be covered.


----------



## crawfish (May 3, 2006)

Craftsman model 358.797170. Serial number 02296N301100 (08:52)

Hankster, thanks a lot for the response. I looked through my Haynes Small Engine Repair book last night. It says that aluminum cylinders don't require honing for the rings to seat properly. Do you know if this because they just don't need to be honed or does it means they have to be replaced once they become scored? I'm tempted to just put the new piston in and see what i get. I've been looking all over town for a small-diameter ring compressor. Most only go down to about 2 1/4 inches and the piston for this is 1 3/8. Any idea where I can find a ring compressor that small? Any other tips for getting the piston back in? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Your model (and age) does not fall under the new replacement program. While I have never tried it, I am not sure that they can be honed. You don't need a ring compresser. Just put the top of the piston in the cylinder and use a small screwdriver to compress the ring while you shove in the piston.


----------

